# Plattfischfänge im September 2005



## Wulli (2. September 2005)

Moin, Leute,

allmählich sollte es ja nun mit den Fangmeldungen wieder besser werden!

Also, Ihr kennt das:

Wann
Wo
Womit
Was 
Warum
Wer
Wind
Wetter
Weitere Tipps

Petri Heil

Wulli


----------



## Rudi (2. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin,

weiß jemand ob in Höhe Bliesdorf / Grömitz was auf Platte geht ?
Danke im voraus,

Rudi.


----------



## djoerni (2. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin!

keine ahnung! würde mich aber auch interessieren. musst aber denke ich mit vielen wittlingen rechnen!

djoerni


----------



## chippog (2. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

na gut, gebs ja zu, passt hier nicht ganz rein... auch wenn es fangmeldungen sind, da im august und in nordnorwegen... aber wo ich doch endlich auch mal wieder fangmeldungen hier verbraten will:
eine scholle, tanja
eine flunder, jirko
eine doggerscharbe, chippog
vierzehn heilbutte, das kveitetourteam 2005
ganz viele klieschen, das kveitetourteam 2005
fangplätze um vannøya, zirka siebzig kilometer nördlich von tromsö
ausgangshäfen torsvåg und burøysund auf dem nordteil von vannøya
vom neunzehnten bis zum einunddreissigsten august
köder hering - ganz und in stücken, sprotten - ganz,  köhlerfetzen, tintenfischfetzen, makrelenstückchen - laut herrn korn völlig neu und inovativ kebab genannt
fragen, ergänzungen, hinweise?

ausserdem bin ich sehr auf "anglerboardnahe" fangberichte gespannt!!!

skitfiske wünscht chippog


----------



## AndreL (3. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hallo Leute, 

Wann:  02.09.05 von 10Uhr-17Uhr
Wo:     Fehmarn
Womit: Wattwurm
Was:   Flundern eine Fischkiste voll/166 Stück von 30-45cm
Warum: Mußte sein
Wer: Der_Glücklose/AndreL
Wind: NW 2-3 in Böen4
Wetter: Anfangs Gewitter und Regen später Sonne
Weitere Tipps: Die Berkley Wattwürmer brachten im direkten Vergleich NIX.

Es war ein aüßerst zufriedenstellender Tag mit wirklich schönen Fischen, die Platten wahren alle sehr gut im Fleisch und haben zum teil für ihre größe erstaunlichen Wiederstand geleistet. Als kleine Beigabe haben sich auch noch 2 schöne Hornhechte beim einkurbeln auf die Wattwürmer gestürzt.


----------



## Bonifaz (3. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einem gelungenen Fang. warst du mit boot draußen oder von land aus ?
In der elbe geht es ja mit den Platties auch bald los.....


Nun seh ich erst die Bilder mit dem boot... #c


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@ AndreL

Wie kann man nur soooo viele Platten mitnehmen |krach:  :m !!! Da muss dir aber mal ´n verdammt guten Platz verraten haben |sagnix ...



Glückwunsch zu der Traumstegge #6 !!!


----------



## AndreL (3. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@Marcel1409,
jo,
es gibt halt noch wirklich klasse "Naggen", die einem den einen oder anderen Tip geben!!!!!! :m  :m  :m  War zwar nicht ganz die Stelle, aber im selben Gebiet. Wenn du möchtest schicke ich dir die Trackaufzeichnung und die Positionsdaten!

P.S. morgen gehts nochmal los, ich habe von der ganzen Strecke ja nur 20 Stück abbekommen.


----------



## Tyron (4. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin Andre

Da haste - oder besser gesagt ihr -  aber ordentlich Platte abgegriffen!
Schick mir doch auch mal per PN die Positionsdaten bzw. das entsprechende Gebiet!
Wollt demnächst auch mal wieder rausdüsen...


----------



## Christian D (5. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Gestern abend von 19 bis 0 Uhr
Scharbeutzer Seebrücke
Wind: etwa 4 aus Ost, also auflandig
2 Platte ( 32 und 39 cm)
Watt- und Salzwurm, beide Fische auf Wattis
Ansonsten Touris ohne Ende! Achja, Krabben waren natürlich auch wieder reichlich da!:c


----------



## chippog (5. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

was, lieber christian d ist ein salzwurm? chipp der alte schwede will's wissen!


----------



## Brandungshexlein (5. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hallo Chipp |wavey: 


Salzwurm = beim Angeln übrig gebliebener Wattwurm , der mit Salz konserviert wird !!  Kannste dann als "Notwattwurm" mit zum Angeln nehmen !! 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## chippog (5. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

danke, hexlein! technik kannte ich, name aber noch nicht, auch wenn es auf der hand zu liegen scheint. skitfiske aus göteborg!!!


----------



## AndreL (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hallo Leute,

Wann: 04.09.05 von 11Uhr-16Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn
Womit: Wattwurm
Was:129 Stück von 35-45cm
Warum: Wind war gut
Wer: AndreL/2 Bekannte
Wind: NO 1-2
Wetter:Sonne
Weitere Tipps: Immer Handschuhe tragen sonst ist irgendwann die Haut ab.


----------



## Christian D (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hammerhart!#d 


Auf wieviel Metern standen die?


----------



## Tyron (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hammer andre!

Aber bitte schick mir doch nochmal per pn n paar nette Daten...
Büdde, büdde


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Meine Fres**
Das sind Belege!Glückwunsch!
Wieviel Leute sind denn für so eine Anzahl an Platti's verantwortlich?

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Hamsterson (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Mannomann! Das ist ja Wahnsinn! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass sich die Platten in so riesigen Mengen fangen lassen.


----------



## AndreL (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hi,
alo um ehrlich zu sein ist es garnicht so schwierig diese Mengen zu fangen. Es ist einfach nur eine Frage der Stelle. 
@Plat000,
am 02.09. 2 Mann / 7 Stunden 250 Wattwürmer
am 04.09. 3 Mann / 5 Stunden 250 Wattwürmer
@Christian D,
zurzeit auf 4-5m.


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Na, Hut ab.
Ich komm auch zum Essen.
Hatte in der Jade noch keinen Fang.:c 
Ich buddel meine Wattis immer nur für die Krebse.#q 
Die müssen doch irgentwann mal satt sein.
Am Wochenende muss ich mal wieder an die Ostsee.|wavey: 
Brauch auch mal wieder ein ERFOLGSERLEBNISS

Mein allerherzlichstes PETRI


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Sagt mal ich will euch ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber was soll denn das bitte über hundert Plattfische mitzunehmen? Verkauft ihr die oder was? Kommt man da nicht langsam an die Grenzen des Angelns und gibt sich einem Rausch hin. Reicht doch auch wenn man 5 Stück, meinetwegen auch 10, mitnimmt und die schön brät.
Also ich finde es doch sehr maßlos. Man sieht ja kaum noch Steg vor Fischen.
Sagt mal warum ihr das macht.........


----------



## Der_Glücklose (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@ HansguckindieLuft

darauf warte ich eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit.

Ich könnte jetzt ja anfangen uns zu rechtfertigen, aber ehrlich gesagt ich bin diese Art von Beiträgen einfach müde.


Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Musst Dich nicht rechtfertigen. Ist Dein gutes Recht die zu fangen und mitzunehmen. Gibt ja keine Beschränkung zur Entnahme. Mich wundert halt nur was man mit so vielen Fischen anstellt?..............


----------



## chippog (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

naja, würde ich zwei mal die woche hundert platte an gleicher angelstelle entnehmen, wäre da bald nichts mehr, aber so einfach ist es denn dann auch wieder nicht. und wenn ich das mal rein gewicht und filetmässigerweise sieht, hast du mit höchstens vier fünfkilodorschen ungefähr die gleiche filetgewichtmenge.... aber lassen wir die rechtfertigungen. wenn die platten in der küche und nicht im mülleimer oder im möwenmaul landen, ist sowieso das meiste in butter!! in diesem sinne, skitfiske!


----------



## MichaelB (6. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin,

Petri AndreL :m  und wie ich ihn kenne, wird auch das letzte Filet in kürzester Zeit sinnvoll verwendet werden.

Ich hatte noch nie so einen Dusel, aber wer weiß...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreL (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich habe "befürchtet" das es leider wieder so einen Beitrag wie von Hans...... geben wird, aber was solls, er hat ja im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen "Spezialisten" noch recht akzeptabel gefragt. 
Auch ich werde mich, wie zuvor Der_Glücklose, nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich erkläre "gerne" nochmal (bestimmt zun 10. Mal) was mit diesen Fischen passiert. Wie Chippog schon andeutete ist rein Fleisch mäßig nicht übermäßig viel an den Platten dran (ein 35er hatte zurzeit etwa 200g Filet). Bei der Tour am 04.09. haben wir 18,2 Kg Filet geschnitten wovon (geteilt durch 3 Leute) jeder 6,1 Kg mitgenommen hat. Das ist in meinen Augen eine durchaus verwertbare und auch akzeptable Menge Fisch. Der Fisch der 1. Tour ist im Endeffekt so schnell an unsere Famielienmitglieder "weitergereicht" worden das weder bei meiner Familie (und ich vermute) auch beim Glücklosen alle etwas abbekommen haben. Soviel zur Verwendung  |bla: . Es gibt von diesen extrem Plattfischträchtigen Stellen rund um Fehmarn etwa 6-8 Stück, wobei die sich auf mehrere Km/2 erstrecken, diese Stellen sind deshalb so fischreich weil sie aufgrund von großen Steinen nicht von den Trawlern befischt werden können, und aufgrund der starken Strömung die Stellnetzfischerei sehr sehr schwierig ist. Und trotz der Angler wird es sicherlich nicht zu einem Schaden kommen, da es dort schon seid Jahrzenten (sicher mit einigen schwächeren Jahren) so geht selbst wenn wir 10 mal im Jahr losgehen würden, würden wir nicht das anrichten was EIN Stellnetz in 2 Tagen anrichten würde. 
@Hans......., 
zu deinem Einwand es würde reichen 5 oder 10 Stück mitzunehmen, ganz ehrlich ein Tag vom Boot kostet mich ganz grob etwa 50 Euro wobei da kein Verschleiß oder irgendwelche Schäden am Boot/Motor/Auto/oder Navigation eingerechnet sind, ganz zu schweigen von dem Aufwand das Boot zu slippen und nach dem Trip zu säubern. Bevor ich da nur 5-10 Fische (welcher Art auch immer) mitnehme gehe ich lieber zum Fischer und kaufe sie mir. Desweiterne angle ich nur auf Fische die ich verwerten will und kann.

P.S. ihr währt vermutlich sehr erstaunt welche Member einen nach solchen Berichten anschreiben um irgendwie an Koordinaten zu kommen obwohl sie ansonsten den Eindruck erwecken sie verurteilen schon den Tod eines unschuldigem Brassen............ ist schon merkwürdig |kopfkrat (nein es gibt wirklich keine Daten).


----------



## Katze_01 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin


Mein Gott

gönnt Ihm doch die Stregge.

Wäre froh wenn ich auch mal so ein Schwein hätte!!!


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@AndreL:
Schön, daß Du es mal ausführlich erklärt hast. Da ich kein passionierter Plattfischangler bin, war mir nicht bewußt wieviel (wenig) kg Filets so ein Haufen Fische ergibt. Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich auch nicht der Meinung war ihr würdet als Angler da in bestandgefährdener Weise Fische entnehmen. Dies sollte sich auch für den besten und fanatischten Plattfischangler als doch relativ schwieriges Unterfangen gestalten.
Dein Argument, daß Du für die 50 Euro Pauschalausgabe pro Bootstag jedenfalls dann auch massig Fisch mitnehmen willst kann ich allerdings noch immer nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Immerhin ist doch wahrscheinlich das Angeln auch bei Dir immernoch ein Hobby und im Hobbybereich geht die Rechnung Kosten vs. Nutzen halt fast nie auf.
Also ich geh jedenfalls nach nunmehr 15 Angeljahren immernoch los um Spaß zu haben und mache dabei keine Rechnungen auf. Den Spaß bei der Sache will ich Dir in keiner Weise absprechen. Aber Du hast ja meinen ersten Beitrag auch schon richtig aufgefasst, mir gehts hier nicht darum andere Mitglieder blöd anzumachen, bin halt anderer Meinung.

Also trotzdem ein Petri Heil von mir für den bestimmt sehr schönen Angeltag


----------



## AndreL (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hallo Hans,
da hast du mich etwas falsch verstanden, ich fahre auch zum angeln um des angelns willen und nicht um Fleisch zu machen, soll heißen, wenn ich nur 5 oder 10 fange ist das für mich völlig OK, selbst eine Nullnummer ist in ordnung wenn dafür das Wetter gut war usw,aber wenn ich einen guten Tag habe dann nutze ich es auch aus, denn ansonsten würde ich mir wie gesagt die Fische lieber kaufen. Es ist ja so, wenn du einen guten Tag hast kann es sein das du innerhalb von 10 min diese 10 Fische gefangen hast, um dann einzupacken und nachhause zu fahren ist mir wie gesagt der Aufwand zu groß. Allerdings machen wir trotzdem irgendwann Schluss bzw beschränken unsere Fänge schon damit das wir die Anzahl der Wattwürmer begrenzen. Es währe vorausgesetzt man würde von früh morgens bis spät abends angeln und 600 Würmer mitnehmen auch durchaus möglich 300-400 Platte zu fangen, aber das ist dann wirklich so viel das es völlig sinnlos ist, da man bestimmt 5 Stunden zum Schlachten und Filetieren bräuchte.


----------



## caruso (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Da kommte einfach nur Neid auf!!!


Glückwunsch ! Schöne Strecke, von der sicher viele Angler träumen. 

Gruß und Petri Heil

caruso


----------



## sunny (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Fettes Petri Heil #6 Andre. 

Ich hätte sie auch alle mitgenommen. Erst mal kann ich sie verwerten. Verfressenes Verwandtenpack |supergri  |supergri . Und zweitens, so oft komme ich nu auch nicht zum Platten fischen, vielleicht zweimal im Jahr.

Und da mache ich mir bestimmt kein Kopp, ob ich nicht zuviele mitnehmen #d .

Aber nochmal ne Frage. Wie filitierst du? Ziehst du den Vögel vorher die Haut mit ner Zange ab oder schneidest du erst die Filets und ziehst die Haut hinterher ab.

Denn als ich das, mit dem Hautabziehen vorm filitieren, beobachtet habe, sah der gute Mann hinterher ziemlich angestrengt aus  .


----------



## AndreL (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Ich filetiere sie indem ich von den Flossensäumen aus in richtung Mittelgräte schneide, danach ziehe ich das Filet von dem Kamm wo sich die beiden Hauptgräten treffen. Anschließend schneide ich die Haut vom Filet und fertig.


----------



## Scholle22 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

moin moin,
was macht man denn mit dieser menge von fischen.
finde es persönlich zu viele. aber waren wohl im rausch.
lieber weniger und dafür öfter.


----------



## AndreL (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@Scholle,
erst nachdenken dann schreiben :r  :r  :r  :r  :r . Aber danke für den tollen Beitrag.

P.S. wer lesen kann ist wirklich klar im Vorteil.


----------



## AndreL (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Nochmal @Scholle22,
entschuldige bitte die "etwas" heftige Reaktion, aber ich habe 7 Beiträge früher wirklich recht ausführlich "erklährt" wieso, warum usw. Ich finde es echt sehr schade dann so einen Beitrag zu lesen.
Es hatte auch absolut nichts mit einem Rausch zu tun, es war völlige Absicht, durchdacht und auch gewollt. 

Mit versöhnlichem Gruß
AndreL


----------



## Tyron (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*



			
				Scholle22 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> was macht man denn mit dieser menge von fischen.
> finde es persönlich zu viele. aber waren wohl im rausch.
> lieber weniger und dafür öfter.


 
#q #q ... ohne worte...:v


----------



## MichaelB (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin,

ich denke mal, daß man sich weder rechtfertigen, noch sonstwie erklären muß...

Was man mit so vielen Platten macht? Nun, erstmal filetieren, und dann braten, frittieren, backen, als Spieße grillen, evl noch ein paar Frikadellen kneten...   und vor allem: schlemmen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@ Alle die,die es Übertrieben finden soviele Fische mitzunehmen!
Ich habe leider noch nicht so ein Schwein gehabt,aber
ich habe mal beim Pilken 67 Dorsche gefangen und die NEIDER wollten mich mit aller Gewalt
zum Aufhören zwingen!Da waren Sprüche zu hören die ganz schön tief unter die Gürtellinie gingen!
In dem Jahr wollte ich ,glaube ich 7 Mal zum Pilken!
>>Das ich 2 Mal wegen Wind zuhausebleiben mußte.....
....2 Mal nach 1,5 Stündiger Fahrt  zum Hafen wieder zurückfahren drufte (auch wegen Wind ausgefallen).....2 Mal nur 2-3 gerade maßige Dorsche mitnehmen konnte....
Und darfür,ob Spritgeld,oder Kutterfahrtkosten,viel Geld bezahlt hatte!
Von 2 genommenen Urlaubstagen ganz zu schweigen
*DAS WUßTE VON DEN HERRSCHAFTEN KEINER!!!!!!!*

Ich Denke ,die nehmen ja nicht jede Woche so Viel Fisch mit!
Wenn es bei diesen ganzen Schei**tagen,die man als Angler so erlebt mal rummst,
dann rummst auch der Deckel meiner Kühltruhe!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Katze_01 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin

@Platt000

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen|good: |good: |good:


----------



## sunny (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@Plattfisch

Schließe mich Katze01 an #6   #6 .

Letzendlich ist es doch sowieso der blanke Neid. 

Also ich hoffe noch auf viele solcher Fangmeldungen und Berichte von dir.


----------



## Scholle22 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

moin moin liebe angler,

dieser beitrag war nicht von neid geprägt, sonern meine meinung und diese ist in unserem rechtsstaat ja erlaubt.
da ich direkt am wasser wohne, komme ich wahrscheinlich öfters zum angeln ,als z.b plattfisch...

aber wer angelurlaub o.ä. bucht muss nunmal mit schlechtem wetter und anderm rechnen und nun hier nicht " weinen ".
trotzdem allen " petri heil "


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Der Einzige der hier weint bist du #6 ! Ich und die meisten anderen, haben uns für Andre`s Sternstunde gefreut. Wenn du noch `n büschen übst, fängst du bestimmt auch mal so viele Scheiben :m ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@AndreL:Ist zwar schon einiges her, aber wirklich cooler Fang, Glückwunsch.#6 

Im August hatte ich auch einen super Tag und hatte auch Bilder im Board. Also ich hatte keine Probleme mit der Menge, die schmecken ja so lecker!!!!:g 

PS: Wenn ich mir das erste Bild anschaue, dann braucht man nicht unbedingt die GPS Daten 

Petri für den nächsten Plattfischtag!!!!|wavey:


----------



## AndreL (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@DRILLINGSHASE,
sehe ich anders, nur weil villeicht jemand weiß wo dieser Parkplatz ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das das gleich ein Treffer wird.
Allerbestes Beispiel ist der 04.09. mit uns zusammen kamen noch 2 andere Boote rein, die auf Platte gefischt haben. Die einen hatten 3 (DREI!!!!!) Fische im Boot. Die anderen 15 Fische. Beide Boote lagen maximal 700-900m von uns entfernt. Den riesengroßen Fehler den diese Angler gemacht haben ist , das sie rausgefahren sind, den "Pickel" geschmissen haben und trotz ausbleibenden Fängen keinen Anlass sahen zu suchen. Einer der Jungs sagte (bevor er unseren Fang sah) auf meine Frage warum sie denn nicht gesucht hätten, Zitat: Wieso suchen, die Sch....... Fische beißen heute einfach nicht, da kann man nichts machen. Was soll man dazu noch sagen |kopfkrat . Ausserdem liegen die Stellen die Fische brachten fast 3km von den Stellen entfernt wo wir letztes Jahr fingen. Damit will ich sagen, wenn du weißt wo die Boote ins Wasser gebracht werden hast du sicher eine gute Grundlage, aber eine etwas genauere Angabe des Fangplatzes vereinfacht die Sache erheblich (danke dir nochmal, hat ne Menge Gesuche eingespahrt), ansonsten ist es durchaus möglich bis recht warscheinlich das du trotz Kenntniss des Seegebietes ohne Fische nachhause fährst.

P.S. früher (vor viiiiiiieeeeelen Monden) habe ich sehr oft den Fehler gemacht mich an anderen Booten zu orientieren mit dem Gedanken das sich die ja nicht alle irren können. Bis ich irgendwann auf die Idee kam, das die "meistens" genauso dachten wie ich und sich wie ein Haufen Hühner benahmen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (8. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, "nicht unbedingt die GPS Daten".

Aber ich bin deiner Meinung, wenn der Fisch nicht zu dir kommt, dann mußt du zu Ihm!!!! Also ist suchen und mal Standort wechseln angesagt. Bei Drift natürlich leichtes Spiel. Erster Kontakt mit Fisch und Anker über Bord. 15 Min fischen und wenn dann nichts ist gehts weiter. Wenn zwei Boote auf einer Stelle stehen und selbst weit entfernt nichts fängt, dann kommt schon mal der Gedanke auf, dass die ja was fangen. So kommt dann ein Boot zum anderen und danach löst sich die Gemeinde schnell wieder auf. :g #6 Aber genau das alles gehört dazu, finde ich jedenfalls!!


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@ Scholle
Ich komme aus Itzehoe ne Stunde fahrzeit von Dir weg!Habe kein Urlaub gemacht,sondern ein tag genommen ,weil ich in der Woche fahren wollte!
Ob du öfter angeln gehst weis ich nicht?(Ob das überhaupt geht,weis ich auch nicht)
 Als Neider,habe ich die Mitangler meiner damaligen Kuttertour bezeichnet!
Ich habe hier auch nur meine (rechtsstaatliche) Meinung gesagt!

Ich weine nicht! Es ging nicht um das Wetter!Meine Kuttertour war ein Beispiel,daß zumindest von Katze und Sunny verstanden worden ist!

Ich meine das man sooo viele Angeltage hat wo man nur zusetzt,bzw nicht's klappt
und wenn denn nach vielen Materialschlachten,Wetterkatastrohen,Schneidertagen oder 
Leergeldtagen (für meinetwegen  100 weggeworfenen Wattis) malwieder ne STERNSTUNDE
kommt,dann höre ich auch nicht auf zu angeln!
*Es war ein Beispiel!*

trotzdem allen " petri heil "


----------



## mot67 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

166 schollen sind zuviel für 2 angler. auch meine meinung.
sternstunde hin oder her. 
ich entnehme auch nicht 10 mefos oder 20 zander, wenn ich jemals so einem tag erleben sollte. 
ich gehe oft genug ohne fang nach hause, wenn ich da jetzt anfange, die kosten auf meine fische umzurechnen und sturmtage im angelurlaub mit einzurechnen...
die "gefrässige verwandtschaft" rechtfertigt sowas auch nicht.

aber letztendlich jedermanns eigene entscheidung, leider gibt es im freien fischwasser keine fangbeschränkung, welche jeder angelverein hat.

gruss mot


----------



## sunny (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

mot67

Wo ist denn der Unterschied, wenn ich alle 2-3 Tage zum Fischen komme und jeweils 5- 10 Fische mitnehme oder wenn ich nur 2-3 mal Jahr die Möglichkeit habe im Meer zu fischen und dann insgesamt 100 Fische mitnehme |kopfkrat .

Ach papalpapp, dass wird wieder so'ne unnütze Diskussion hier #d .

Ich wünsche dem glücklichen Fänger jedenfalls noch mal nen fettes Petri Heil und basta.


----------



## mot67 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

das hab ich mir auch überlegt, vieleicht entnimmt jemand, der einmal/zweimal die woche am wasser ist übers jahr gesehen sogar mehr fische. 
und berufs oder nebenerwerbsfischer fangen vielleicht sogar jeden tag soviele fische.

ich bin aber sportangler, der sein hobby geniesst und pro angeltag eine in meinen augen angemessene menge fisch mitnimmt und auch selbst verwertet.

ich sag nur stichwort "raubangler". ich bin gegen raubangler. uind dazu bekenne ich mich öffentlich.


----------



## sunny (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin aber sportangler, der sein hobby geniesst und pro angeltag eine in meinen augen angemessene menge fisch mitnimmt und auch selbst verwertet.



Die Einstelllung ist ja auch weltklasse #6 . Aber ich kann auch die hier geschilderte Vorgehensweise verstehen. Und für einen Raubangler halte ich ihn deshalb auch nicht #d .


----------



## Der_Glücklose (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Hallo  #h 

ich gestehe hier jedem seine Meinung zu  :m der eine sagt: geile Strecke #6 , der andere "Raubfischer"   das ist von mir aus O.K. denn wo viele Menschen aufeinander treffen wird es immer unterschiedliche Meinungen geben.

Was ich schade finde das hier mal wieder eine Grundsatzdiskusion stattfindet 

1. Werden nie alle einer Meinung sein.

2. Kommt da meistens nur Streit bei raus.

3. Was hat das noch mit dem eigentlich Thema des Threads zu tun


Also ehrlich ich finde diese Diskusionen überflüssig und finde das sie inzwischen viel zu viele Threads kaputt machen.

Trotzdem euch allen eine schöne Zeit am Wasser ob nun mit oder ohne Fang. 


Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## AndreL (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@mopt67,
erstmal kann man Plattfsche, in diesem Fall Flundern (Schollen wird wohl niemand mit der Handangel in diesen Mengen fangen  ) in keinster Weise mit Meerforellen und/oder Zandern vergleichen. Der Bestand an Plattfischen (damit sind Flunder und Kliesche gemeint) ist derart gut, das du am "Gesamtbestand" vermutlich deutlich weniger "Schaden" anrichtest wenn du 100 Flundern entnimmst, als wenn du eine Meerforelle mitnimmst. Dazu kannst du dir (solltest du Interesse haben und die Zeit dazu) mal die ein oder andere aktuelle Studie über die Bestandsentwicklungen der Meeresfische anschauen. Oder schau dir die Preise für Flundern beim Großmarkt an. 
Ich respektiere deine Meinung nätürlich, ganz klar. Was ich schade finde ist auch bei dir, das du wie auch leider einige andere uberhaupt nicht verstehen willst/kannst, das diese Menge Fisch nicht einmal für eine normale 4 Köpfige Familie "zuviel" ist. der Fisch den ich mitgenommen habe ist in spätestens 4-6 Wochen verbraucht (und dann werde ich es mit ähnlichem Erfolg wieder tun). Ihr laßt euch immer von der Anzahl (nennen wir es mal ) "anstacheln, und wollt es nicht wahrhaben das die Menge an Fleisch wie schon Chippog schrieb eher 4-5 guten Dorschen entspricht und darüber regt sich so schnell niemand auf, obwohl auch das den Dorschbestand mehr schödigen würde (immer im Verhältniss). Desweiteren herscht immernoch der Glaube das Plattfische (Flundern/Klieschen) seltene Einzelfische sind, auch das ist nicht richtig, es sind Schwarmfische und treten in sehr großen Mengen auf, was solche Fänge ja erst ermöglicht.

P.S. was ich wirklich unmöglich finde ist dein Spruch über die "gefrassige Verwandschaft. Also in meiner Verwandschaft habe ich viele nette Menschen denen ich sehr gerne Fische gebe (würden sie sie Kaufen kommst du ja auch im Endergebnis auf die gleiche Menge TOTE FISCHE  ). Wenn du nur "gefräßige" Menschen in deiner Verwandschaft hast ist das natürlich etwas gaaaaaaanz anderes.
(ob ich morgen zum Plattfischangeln fahren soll? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat )


----------



## AndreL (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Jetzt erst gesehen, 
Der_Glücklose hat natürlich recht mit seinem Letzten Poasting. Wir sollten das lieber (falls noch Bedarf besteht) lieber per P.N. ausdiskutieren.


----------



## AndreL (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Nochmal @mot,
somit sehen wir es ja im Endeffekt doch ähnlich, ich mag das Rungenörgel nur nicht. Ich versichere dir das ich kein Raubangler bin, und auch nicht 1000 Platte im Jahr erlege.


----------



## Torskfisk (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Oh Mann jetzt erst gesehen,
1.    *Glückwunsch* AndreL und dem Glücklosen !#6
2.    Ein ganzer Sack voll NEID, warum immer die anderen und ich?? :c  :c
3.    zum Rest lölölöl ....sag ich fast nix #q  :e  #y


----------



## mot67 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

vielleicht hab ich etwas scharf geschrieben, dafür entschuldige ich mich, aber die verwandtschaft wurde hier als rechtfertigung zum mitnehmen solcher mengen fisch angeführt, deswegen "gefrässig", was ich eigentlich nicht als beleidigung gesehen habe.
auch der vergleich mit "raubanglern" ist wohl etwas übertrieben, auch dafür entschuldige ich mich.

allerdings fische an ihrer "fleischmenge" zu bemessen, halte ich nicht für ok. ich merk ja selbst, dass es schwierig ist, mit wirklichen argumenten zu kommen. 
heringe werden auch zu hunderten von den anglern mitgenommen und wohl auch verwertet.

das hat in meinen augen aber nicht wirklich was mit sportangeln zu tun, ich finde ein gesundes mass sollte gewahrt werden, dieses ist bei mir mit 166 platten zu zweit eben überschritten.

nix für ungut, ist halt meine meinung,
gruss mot


----------



## Katze_01 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin


@ Mot

dann klär uns doch mal auf, 

welche Menge du für ein Gesundes Maß hältst.


Würde mich brennend interessieren!!!


----------



## mot67 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@katze
wie du dir ja leicht ausrechnen kannst auf jedenfall weniger als 84 platte pro nase.
wie sieht es denn bei dir aus? 100? 200? 500?
aber wie oben schon gesagt, es gibt (leider) im freien fischwasser keine fangbegrenzung, also kann jeder soviel entnehmen, wie es ihm passt.
meiner meinung tut das allerdings keinen abbruch.


----------



## Katze_01 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin

@ Mot

Rechnen kann ich schon,

leider ist das keine vernünftige Antwort auf meine Frage!

Wenn bei dir die Auffassung besteht, das die gefangene Menge pro Angler zu Hoch/viel ist, musst du doch eine Richtlinie haben, welche Menge angemessen ist.

Ich hoffe damit meine Frage genauer gestellt zu haben.


----------



## chippog (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

irgendwo sind diese diskusionen schon wichtig, ganz einfach weil hier und da dann doch wieder mal ein gesunder standpunkt auftaucht, der zumindest mir neu oder teilweise neu ist, obwohl ich hier schon länger bin und auch die ein oder andere solche diskussion erlebt habe... in diesem falle kann ich sogar sagen, dass es schon weitaus schlimmere gegeben hat als diese!! dank an alle beteiligten!

ausserdem kann - oh schreck - solch eine diskussion durchaus dazu führen, dass ich meine eigene meinung noch mal überdenke und gar ändere. wie es hier und da auch mit dem ein oder anderen von euch der fall zu sein scheint! das hat doch sinn!

trotzdem einen ganz grossen wunsch an alle! versucht bitte nicht von vorneherein andere angler mit anderen zielfischen oder angelarten nach euren eigenen massstäben, angelarten und zielfischen zu verurteilen, weil das sehr oft ins auge gehen kann! auch wenn ich aus verschiedenen gründen für mich selber(!) nicht viel für catch&release-fliegenfischen übrig hätte, wäre bei mir der schritt zum verurteilen dieser angelart doch recht gross, da ich ganz einfach nicht alle aspekte genau so gut beurteilen kann wie zum beispiel beim plattfischangeln. um aus der küche zu plaudern, nur weil ich es interessanter finde eine leckere sosse ohne sahne zu machen, muss ich ja nicht gleich eine sahnesosse ekelig finden! versucht euch also lieber in andere angler und angelarten reinzuversetzen und macht euch zum thema klüger, bevor ihr ganz lieb lospoltert!

für mich persönlich ist angeln allermeist ein reiner genuss, vom ersten anbiss bis zum letzten bissen!

das heisst dann schon mal, dass ich auch das ein oder andere filet einfriere, da ich sonst - auch nicht im besten fischgeschäft - nicht an fisch von gleicher hoher qualität gelange!

skitfiske und einen guten! chippog


----------



## mot67 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

naja katze, was soll ich jetzt sagen, 20 platte vielleicht? vielleicht auch 30?
ich nehme auch schon mal nen eimer heringe mit im frühjahr, das reicht mir dann aber für die saison, und n paar dorschfilets hab ich auch meistens in der kühltruhe.
jeder muss sein persönliches mass für sich selbst finden, meins liegt wohl etwas tiefer.

gruss mot


----------



## Katze_01 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin


@ Mot

Okay, das is ne Aussage!

Ich stimme dir zu, 

jeder muss es mit sich selbst ausmachen, wieviel Fisch er wann entnimmt.

Bei den Fängern in diesem Tread lag das Maß halt bei der gefangenen Menge und das war gut so für die Beiteiligten.

Sternstunden sind zu selten um sie Negativ zu zerpflücken, ich freue mich weiterhin für die beiden.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

|kopfkrat Und was wurde gefangen??????;+ 

Wo sind die Fangmeldungen????#c 

Schluß mit dem Quatsch!!!#d


----------



## chippog (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

danke drillingshase!

ich zitier dann mal:

"Moin, Leute,

allmählich sollte es ja nun mit den Fangmeldungen wieder besser werden!

Also, Ihr kennt das:

Wann
Wo
Womit
Was
Warum
Wer
Wind
Wetter
Weitere Tipps

Petri Heil

Wulli"

und bitte diesmal beim thema bleiben! chippog


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (9. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Angespornt von den guten Plattfischfängen war ich jetzt auch mal los.
Hier mein Fangbericht.

Wann: gestern
Wo: Stelle, die von AndreL auch befischt worden ist
Womit: Handgranate (M2 Fraggrande)
Was: 5000 Plattfische, 20 Schweinswale
Warum: weil dat Viechzeug da raus muß und ich und meine 231 Verwandten auch wat zu fressen brauchen
Wer: HansguckindieLuft höchstpersönlich
Wind: Westwind
Wetter: bombig
Weitere Tipps: immer locker beiben und Humor beweisen


----------



## Katze_01 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin


Also das mit die Handgranate tät ich ja noch klären:q 


und wie panier ich nen Schweinswal und worin frittier ich den,

Fragen über Fragen!!!


----------



## chippog (10. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

weitere solche beiträge wenn überhaupt bitte ins witzforum, seid so nett! an sonsten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, ab jetzt wirklich beim thema zu bleiben. chippog


----------



## Wulli (10. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> weitere solche beiträge wenn überhaupt bitte ins witzforum, seid so nett! an sonsten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, ab jetzt wirklich beim thema zu bleiben. chippog




@Chipp:

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnke, Chippog!

Wir sollten wirklich biem Thema bleiben! Ich habe diesen Thread mal ins Leben gerufen, um sich beim Platte-Jagen besser behilflich zu sein! Und nicht, um darüber zu lästern, wer mehr und wer weniger Fische mit nach Hause nimmt.

Wulli


----------



## Bonifaz (12. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@ hansguckindieluft


ich hab mich über deinen beitrag fast totgelacht  :m


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (13. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

@ Bonifaz


Prima, so wars gedacht.


----------



## chippog (14. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

bonifaz und hansguckindieluft! prima fall von persönlicher mitteilung eure letzten beiträge ...! weiter im thema! danke!!!


----------



## Wulli (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Plattfischfänge im September 2005*

Moin, es hat mel wieder grappelt.


Mick, Shorty und ich in Weißenhaus auf der Brücke. 

Am 30.09. von 15.30 bis ca. 22.30h 
Wenig Wind mit Wattis wir zusammen 15 Platte, alle wohlgenährt. Das ging richtig ab!

Wulli


----------

